# Relevant Skilled employment by Engineers Australia



## vashishtankit (Aug 19, 2017)

Dear Members,

I am working as a Mechanical Engineer in automobile firm from last five years. I applied to Engineers Australia for skilled assessment and for my relevant work experience assessment. 

When I got my outcome letter, I was very much feed sad as my assessor give me my skill assessed as Engineer Technologist. I dont why he assessed me Technologist. Is it due to my CDR or due to my qualification as I did my diploma first and afterwards three years degree as per the curriculum.

Apart from this, my assessor does not assess my work experience. My assessor had asked to provide form 26AS for my entire employment period. But as my salary was below tax slab so no tax was deducted from my salary therefore my employer name is not reflected in 26AS. I provided my bank statement and my two and half years PF statement as my employer start deducting my PF after two and half years and one form 16 which clearly shown salary and no tax was deducted from it.

My main query to all forum members, please guide me that, Can I claim my work experience points without assessed by Engineers Australia because without these points, I will not be eligible for 189 and 190 visa.

Thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vashishtankit said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am working as a Mechanical Engineer in automobile firm from last five years. I applied to Engineers Australia for skilled assessment and for my relevant work experience assessment.
> 
> ...


I will post what I read and learned so far. But there are various opinions regarding this.

*You don't do RSEA but claim it directly with DIBP :* This way you can claim all your work exp points with DIBP as usually EA deduct some years. Since, experience is not mandatory in EA MSA unlike ACS, hence it is possible and RSEA is an optional choice. The only issue is if DIBP doesn't accept your work expe claim, you lose invite, visa fee and everything. Then you need to submit EOI and try again.

*You get RSEA :* This is a safer choice but you stand to lose certain years deducted by EA.

The problem is, all the cases I know of is regarding professional engineer. I don't know how Engineering Technologist works and whether you can claim or not claim work experience with your mechanical work experience.


----------



## vashishtankit (Aug 19, 2017)

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your reply.
I want to assessed my RSEA but Engineer Australia needs form 26AS to prove my employment. But I am helpless because my salary was below tax slab and no tax was deducted from my salary.

Yesterday, I got a email from member services of Engineers Australia and as per their email that the employment with proven tax deduction will be considered as professional. Consequently, the period without TAX payment will not be reflected in the outcome letter issued by Engineers Australia.

One more query, I have Payslips, bank statements, reference letter by employer and my 3 years Provident Fund statement, will all these evidences are sufficient to satisfy the DIBP to claim my work experience. I am very confused

I will be very thankful for you guidance.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

vashishtankit said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> I want to assessed my RSEA but Engineer Australia needs form 26AS to prove my employment. But I am helpless because my salary was below tax slab and no tax was deducted from my salary.
> ...


PF Statement or FORM 16 should do the trick. They basically want a third-party verification of the employment.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all,

I would like to know the options one has if a direct manager does not have access to the company's letterhead?

I have already gotten a letter from my previous companies (US and India) stating my job duration, salary, and position (Power System Engineer) but that document does not mention my job duties and the HR denied my request of putting that part in the document.

Can anyone please let me know what I can do in this case?

Thanks,
Ajinkya


----------



## pragathes (Apr 22, 2018)

*Hi*

I am planning on doing my CDR and I have some queries. Please let me know if you could help me through. I am an ECE graduate with 6 years of exp in embedded systems. Will doing CDR with EA gets me the points for experience or should I also do relevant skilled employment to get the points? In that case does EA deduct any min years from my years of experience? Also for reference related to work experience will statutory documents be sufficient or is company letter head mandatory? 
Thanks in Advance





zaback21 said:


> I will post what I read and learned so far. But there are various opinions regarding this.
> 
> *You don't do RSEA but claim it directly with DIBP :* This way you can claim all your work exp points with DIBP as usually EA deduct some years. Since, experience is not mandatory in EA MSA unlike ACS, hence it is possible and RSEA is an optional choice. The only issue is if DIBP doesn't accept your work expe claim, you lose invite, visa fee and everything. Then you need to submit EOI and try again.
> 
> ...


----------

